# Sugar scrub!!



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

I just made my first, small, batch of sugar scrub! I used a hint of Peace & Calm EO and 100% veggie glycerin and it was yummy. Now I'm going to have to find some FOs and experiment with other fragrances.

Anyone else make these? I need to find a better source for glycerin, the bit I bought was definitely pricey and only a pint. Won't go too far!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Cat said:


> I just made my first, small, batch of sugar scrub! I used a hint of Peace & Calm EO and 100% veggie glycerin and it was yummy. Now I'm going to have to find some FOs and experiment with other fragrances.
> 
> Anyone else make these? I need to find a better source for glycerin, the bit I bought was definitely pricey and only a pint. Won't go too far!


Glycerine is $23.35 a gallon (plus shipping) at thechemistrystore.com Might a little more quantity than you are looking for,though.

donsgal


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm wondering if Hobby Lobby carries gallons. That's actually not too bad a price, that I got was $8 for the pint. 

I was thinking that sugar scrubs would make great gifts for friends and family!


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

huh! I can buy 55 gallons for only $605! LOL

I don't think I have that many friends and neighbors. It's kosher, though! How can you pass up a deal like that.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Here's a possibly valuable link!

http://www.craftlobby.com/


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

I've found that Hobby Lobby is pretty useless for any sort of soap making or body products. At least mine is. I got my last big order of stuff from Camden Grey. 
www.camdengrey.com
I've ordered a bunch of times from them and like their products and service.

Heather


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I used a combination of sweet almond and apricot kernel oil in my sugar and salt scrubs. It worked well for me. If you want to include glycerin you might just use half and half.


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Would any of you care to post your sugar scrub recipes? I am just getting interested in making this. I do understand if your recipes are confidential, though.

Thanks, Jill~


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I got mine from the Ponte Verde site. I think that once you get the ratios and basic ingredients down, you can improvise and make your own. Most soap forums and soapmaking supply websites have recipes for scrubs also. I liked the Ginger Zest Salt Scrub recipe from Ponte Verde, all except the vast combination of eo. I didn't like the smell. Next time I make this one, I will limit it to a combination of a couple of essential oils.

http://pvsoap.com/homepage.htm


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

I found some recipes here: http://www.soapdelicatessen.com/soapmaking/toiletries/salts/sugar/

I need to get some oils, from the bit of research I've done the past week or so, I'm thinking almond, avocada, aloe vera, jojoba, vit E, and wheat germ. The glycerin is really thick, so diluting it with other oils wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

A little silk protein is nice, too.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

I haven't used any sugar scrubs myself so maybe this is a dumb question but here goes - don't the oils make the tub/shower slippery? And how has the plumbing held up - any clogging issues?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Mike at Columbus Foods had gallons of vegetable glycerin for $16.51 a gallon


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

ooohhhh! Silk, too! That's a great idea, I use it in my hair. 

Liese, I don't use them often, the only one I've used besides the one I made the other day was a bath and body works and it does indeed make the tub slippery. Not aware of any plumbing issues. The one I made the other day, while quite plain, didn't make the shower slippery that I noticed and the glass bowl I mixed the scrub in rinsed perfectly clean just running it under the shower. There was no oily residue at all. I don't know what'll happen once other oils are added.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

Interesting, I never thought about making a scrub with just plain glycerin. But it's a humectant, so that sounds like it would work pretty well.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Cat said:


> ooohhhh! Silk, too! That's a great idea, I use it in my hair.
> 
> Liese, I don't use them often, the only one I've used besides the one I made the other day was a bath and body works and it does indeed make the tub slippery. Not aware of any plumbing issues. The one I made the other day, while quite plain, didn't make the shower slippery that I noticed and the glass bowl I mixed the scrub in rinsed perfectly clean just running it under the shower. There was no oily residue at all. I don't know what'll happen once other oils are added.


Yup, I'll bet as you add oils to replace part/all of the glycerine you'll increase the slipperiness. For anyone selling sugar scrubs - is this something you put a disclaimer on? And now I have that song in my mind - slip sliding away, slip sliding away, the nearer .... thanks Paul.


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

Jillis said:


> Would any of you care to post your sugar scrub recipes? I am just getting interested in making this. I do understand if your recipes are confidential, though.


There's a recipe for a sugar scrub on the Dairy Info Soap forum. It's the next to the last recipe as I write this.

Penny


----------



## Auntie Kathy (Oct 23, 2006)

Does anyone ever sell their sugar scrubs?


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm considering it, if I ever get the supplies and get a product I'm satisfied with. Found a place for the containers, it's just a matter of experimenting and finding a formula I like and testing that for consistency and such. I've always wanted to make candles to sell but this is more up my alley, I think!


----------

